# Self-employment Costa del Sol?



## toebeenz (Oct 17, 2009)

I spent 4 years on the Costa in the '90's and am planning to return. I'm a Physical Therapist and my wife has had her own business selling women's clothes and accessories as a market trader. How's the economic climate for self-employment these days? I remember there used to be thriving markets every day and a steady stream of 'bad backs through dragging overloaded suitcases off the carousel' used to keep me busy!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

toebeenz said:


> I spent 4 years on the Costa in the '90's and am planning to return. I'm a Physical Therapist and my wife has had her own business selling women's clothes and accessories as a market trader. How's the economic climate for self-employment these days? I remember there used to be thriving markets every day and a steady stream of 'bad backs through dragging overloaded suitcases off the carousel' used to keep me busy!



the economic climate isnt good in Spain and the rules for being self employed arent really conducive. Regardless of how much you earn (even zero) you must register as autonomo and pay approx 250€ a month. 

Jo xxx


----------



## zilly (Mar 9, 2010)

Is a physical therapist the same as a physiotherapist? 
I'm a retired physio.--and do know from contacts that most physios. are finding life hard now-as are lots of people and businesses.
Spain is very different now-lots of Brits. have gone home-and few people have money for any luxuries. Businesses are going under very fast.
With the euro exchange rate I don't see many people wanting their backs looked at now!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

toebeenz said:


> I spent 4 years on the Costa in the '90'


Well, that was twenty years ago!!!
Since then much water has flowed under the proverbial bridge. You must have read that Spain's unemployment rate is the highest in Europe -over 34% in some parts of the CDS -and that austerity measures have resulted in pension freezes and wage cuts and it's likely that worse is to come.
As for immigrants from the UK...the fall in the £/euro rate of over 25% has driven many Brits back home.
This is not a good time to emigrate to Spain unless you are retired and have a good income from pensions/investments, have a secure well-paid professional job or family income from an established business or other secure source.
At this moment in time, it seems things will get much worse before they get better.


----------



## toebeenz (Oct 17, 2009)

*Self-employed...?*



jojo said:


> the economic climate isnt good in Spain and the rules for being self employed arent really conducive. Regardless of how much you earn (even zero) you must register as autonomo and pay approx 250€ a month.
> 
> Jo xxx


250E for what? What is an autonomo? Phew!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

toebeenz said:


> 250E for what? What is an autonomo? Phew!


Autonomo is a legal requirement if you are self employed - kinda like being self employed in the UK. You'll need a gestoria/accountant, who will look after the book keeping etc.... and you have the 250€ to pay every month to cover your healthcare and to ensure you have social security. I believe the amount varies according to your number of dependants you have, but I think at its lowest its 250€???????????????????????

Jo xxx


----------



## toebeenz (Oct 17, 2009)

*self-employment...*



zilly said:


> Is a physical therapist the same as a physiotherapist?
> I'm a retired physio.--and do know from contacts that most physios. are finding life hard now-as are lots of people and businesses.
> Spain is very different now-lots of Brits. have gone home-and few people have money for any luxuries. Businesses are going under very fast.
> With the euro exchange rate I don't see many people wanting their backs looked at now!


Hello Zilly,

I'm a Craniosacral, Sports Injury, Manipultive and Massage therapist, Reflexologist and other modalities of 18 years experience. Basically the 'aches & pains' dept. The term Physical Therapist is a generalisation rather than recite a whole list of stuff! 

In semi-retirement I'm not looking for a full week's work, but I take your point.

Thanks.


----------



## toebeenz (Oct 17, 2009)

*Self-employment...*



mrypg9 said:


> Well, that was twenty years ago!!!
> Since then much water has flowed under the proverbial bridge. You must have read that Spain's unemployment rate is the highest in Europe -over 34% in some parts of the CDS -and that austerity measures have resulted in pension freezes and wage cuts and it's likely that worse is to come.
> As for immigrants from the UK...the fall in the £/euro rate of over 25% has driven many Brits back home.
> This is not a good time to emigrate to Spain unless you are retired and have a good income from pensions/investments, have a secure well-paid professional job or family income from an established business or other secure source.
> At this moment in time, it seems things will get much worse before they get better.


Thanks! We're living in Cyprus at the moment where prices are rocketing. We were in Barcelona two weeks ago and were suprised at how cheap things were in comparison. My wife buys a bra here for 80 Euros for one item, in Barcelona she bought the same item, same make, 4 pieces, for 70 Euros! (Not in a sale, either)

Food in supermarkets was reasonable and cheaper but restaurants were more expensive and the food was tourist fodder! Public transport was dirt cheap and excellent. 

I suspect that the purchasing power of the Euro is greater in Spain than Cyprus.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

jojo said:


> Autonomo is a legal requirement if you are self employed - kinda like being self employed in the UK. You'll need a gestoria/accountant, who will look after the book keeping etc.... and you have the 250€ to pay every month to cover your healthcare and to ensure you have social security. I believe the amount varies according to your number of dependants you have, but I think at its lowest its 250€???????????????????????
> 
> Jo xxx


You don't have to pay 250 , you can pay more if you like ! :rofl: Up to a maximum of around 1500 a month. The more you pay , the bigger your pension.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

I wonder why the Spanish system discourages businesses. I went self employed in the U.K. and my social security payments were less than when I was employed


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Hepa said:


> I wonder why the Spanish system discourages businesses. I went self employed in the U.K. and my social security payments were less than when I was employed


No idea Hepa. In this the Spaniards are really shooting themselves in the foot, and it drives me 

_*M A D !!!*_


----------



## Biscombe (Sep 8, 2009)

Absolutely! That's why there's so much black money in Spain! 
I tried to start a chili sauce company, in the end I gave up, it was way too expensive to start up.


----------

